# Help me pimp my ride



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm looking for a grahics shop that can help me create a custom look on the cap of my Dodge










Hoping to find or have made a decal of a surf fisherman making a long toss to a waiting fish.

This would stretch horizontally along the side windows of the cap.

Anyone know of a place that can handle this- keeping in mind the rule of no commercial links- a name or phone number would be appreciated


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

if you like to travel ?

empire graphic and signs 301-893-2781
waldorf md.
they do truck rigs etc. 

great graphics


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

For anyone pimpin their ride, M.E.S. in Waldorf Md. does awesome mobile electronics work and can refer you to other top notch shops for paint, mechanical, interior, etc. Call Eric at M.E.S. 301-396-4100.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Thanks*

I'll check em out


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice ride


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

if you want to take a look at some of thier work google dc auto wraps.
they call it vinyl wrapping


----------

